# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Tile Paint

## johnstonfencing

Just wondering what people's thoughts/experience is with tile paint? Is it a durable solution for a inexpensive makeover of a bathroom? 
Interested in anyone's thoughts 
Cheers

----------


## Lumnock

I've repainted the tiles in my bathroom over 18 months ago and they are still going great guns.  The White Knight Tile & Laminate paint is really nothing special, just over priced enamel.  Also, the Laminate paint is the exact same thing as the Tile paint, only in a Satin finish, so if you don't want your tiles to have a high-gloss finish, go ahead and use the Laminate paint. 
One other thing, I didn't bother with their specific primer, I just used Zinnser Shellac Based Primer and it stuck without any problems at all.

----------


## johnstonfencing

Thanks for your reply. 
What paint did you actually use? Was it the White Knights Tile only paint that you mention? 
Sorry to ask but to me your post comes across as indicating the white knights paint is nothing special therefore you used a different brand! 
Cheers

----------


## Lumnock

I did use the White Knight Tile Paint, however I used Zinnser B-I-N as the primer.

----------


## johnstonfencing

Thanks for the reply I willsee how it goes as an option. 
Cheers

----------


## Vin

I have found " ESP Easy Surface Preparation Penetrol"   very good, it works real good on glassed surfaces.I tried to find a link for it but can't. I have purchased it in the past from Mitre 10.

----------


## OL' PAINTING

It certainly looks good. But you must be more careful when cleaning and good not scab it very hard.   If you use it in rental property  make sure you put in rental agreement a request that tile are handled carefully. But I painted kitchen tiles in my rental house. So far it survived 2 years without any damage.

----------


## JDub

Cheap solution, but also looks cheap in my opinion, good for rental properties but I wouldnt be using on my own place or a property I was looking to sell.

----------


## rantenNraven

> Just wondering what people's thoughts/experience is with tile paint? Is it a durable solution for a inexpensive makeover of a bathroom? 
> Interested in anyone's thoughts 
> Cheers

  painted tiles will always look PAINTED.  even if you spray them because all the tiles will be uniform, usually the grout lines border tiles but they will be covered. so if you really want to have a fresh look in your bathroom but money permits i recommend 2pac.  go to bunnings or mite 10 and look at "WHITE KNIGHT, TUB N TILE"   NOT white knight tile paint.  work out costs compared to re-tiling , it will be cheaper by alot by it will look cheaper by alot.   good luck............

----------


## johnstonfencing

Thanks for the further replies.  We have decided to put the bathroom on the back burner and renovate it properly down the track. 
Cheers

----------


## Lumnock

> ...even if you spray them because all the tiles will be uniform, usually the grout lines border tiles but they will be covered.

  You use a grout pen to re-colour the grout lines back in after you've painted the tiles.

----------


## rantenNraven

> You use a grout pen to re-colour the grout lines back in after you've painted the tiles.

  although you could use a grout pen, the question is why?, painting is already going to make it look painted (cheap renovation), why do you want to highlight that with grout pens.  In my opinion that's like putting a piece's of tinsel around rust spots on cars...   i wouldn't personally do it, but different courses for different horses.

----------


## martrix

Hi, I am looking into painting my tiles as part of a  "make-over" in my bathroom. Attempting to get away with not spending too much (who isnt) :Blush7:  and as I have a lot of automotive paint left over from car resto's I am wondering if I can use some of them up. 
Ive done a lot of reading and it sounds like an epoxy based paint is the best. Preferably a 2 pac. 
So can anyone give me any info about this Super etch Primer and whether it would be suitable over tiles to form a good base/bond to which I could then use automotive acrylic lacquer over? Its a single pac epoxy base with phosphoric acid as the etcher. The tiles in question aren't in direct contact with water and would obviously receive a splash or two now and then.  http://www.hichem.com.au/hicheminfo/PIDS/Indust/Sep.pdf

----------

